# a lockaid "gun" belongs in your BoB



## kinda (Sep 8, 2015)

it can easily mean life and death, if you need a boat in a hurry, or to get inside of a building without leaving any sign of your entry.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

In many locations it can also lead to immediate arrest.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

You are wrong, it doesn't belong in my bag at all. 

The chances that I need a boat "in a hurry" are laughable, not sure what I would do with one here anyways. And the chance that I need to trespass into a building with a lock-pick are equally miniscule. 

Following your advice/assertion would be a terrible idea for me. Of course, there's no way for you to know that because, contrary to the tone of your post, you simply don't know everything. Maybe you are just one of those guys who thinks he has all the ideas that people haven't thought of and wants to help, I hope so, because at this point you kinda come across as a know-it-all who thinks everyone else is stupid. IMHO.


----------

